# Start eines Jobs ohne aktive Session via ssh



## usagi67 (18. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich auf meiner ssh-Session zu unserem Linux-Cluster an und möchte da einen Job starten, der es nicht erfordert, daß ich weiterhin angemeldet bleibe. Verlasse ich die Session normalerweise, ist auch mein Prozeß nicht mehr in der Prozeßliste zu finden (ksh-Shellskript). Was ist zu tun, daß ich den Client herunterfahren kann und mein Job trotzdem noch läuft. Habe es auch schon mit nohup probiert. Danke! :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2006)

Meine Vermutung:
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere muß ans Ende der Zeile mit dem nohup befehl noch das »&« (ohne Anführungsstriche). Damit schickst Du die gestartete Anwendung in den Hintergrund und erhöhst die Priorität.


----------



## usagi67 (19. August 2006)

Das habe ich auch schon probiert. Nach Herunterfahren habe ich den Prozeß nicht mehr unter ps gesehen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2006)

> nohup fooooobar &


ist zumindestens in der Bash das richtige Kommando, um einen Prozess in den Hintergrund zu schicken, so dass er nach dem Schließen der Shell weiterhin läuft.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2006)

Probieren wir einfach mal folgendes aus:


```
at -qb now
at> ./anwendung
at> STRG-D
```
Nach dem STRG-D sollte folgen:

```
"commands will be executed using /bin/ksh
job 1234567899.c at Sat Jun 23 23:23:23 2006"
```

Was haben wir getan?
Wir haben dem Betriebsystem gesagt das er Prozess "anwendung" selbstständig laden soll. Damit sollte der Prozess auch am leben bleiben, wenn wir ausloggen, weil nicht wir ihn gestartet haben, sondern das Betriebsystem! 
Hoffe das hilft!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2006)

andere Alternative: screen


----------

